# Porter x Jack Road Watch 30th Anniversary Horween 3-watch roll



## tech_controller

Purchased brand new at Jack Road in Tokyo. Limited release collab between Porter Yoshida (japan) and the Jack Road watch shop. Two available. One in Horween Chromoexcel Natural Brown and one in Horween Chromoexcell Burgundy.

$575 each and CONUS shipped. PP Friends/Zelle preferred. Thank you


----------



## tech_controller

Thanks for looking!


----------



## tech_controller

Thanks for looking!


----------



## tech_controller

Up


----------



## tech_controller

Thanks for looking!


----------



## tech_controller

Thanks for looking!


----------



## tech_controller

Thanks for looking


----------



## tech_controller

Thanks for looking


----------



## tech_controller

up


----------



## tech_controller

Thanks for looking


----------



## tech_controller

Thanks for looking


----------



## tech_controller

Thanks for looking


----------



## tech_controller

up


----------



## tech_controller

Thanks for looking!


----------



## tech_controller

Thanks for looking!


----------

